# Windows Vista WOW song!!!!!



## Ankur Mittal (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey guys Microsoft has released a latest song for Windows  vista by Sunidhi Chauhan.  
Download it fast it's really  cool 
*www.microsoft.com/india/vistasongs/WoW is Now - full song.mp3


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 30, 2007)

song for a OS , haha. MS India does not have the best marketing dept.


----------



## ambandla (Jan 30, 2007)

nice song but the tune is wasted for Vista.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> song for a OS , haha. MS India does not have the best marketing dept.


They are doing it the indian way.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 30, 2007)

First the outlook 2007 thing and now this, MS is realising that Indians need to know that they have to *buy* their products.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 30, 2007)

atleast they thot of something new


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

Why are they applying these low iq things on us?


----------



## subratabera (Jan 30, 2007)

The leading news channel "Aaj Tak" also shown a special review of Vista today at 12 noon. Its just like an advertisement of Vista...M$ is trying all possible ways to push its product...


----------



## praka123 (Jan 30, 2007)

**

a Dump question :Will Vista in Indie available in CD's (not DVDs/HDVD)


----------



## Pathik (Jan 30, 2007)

oh sh1t... jus heard the song.... yucckkkk


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: *



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> a Dump question :Will Vista in Indie available in CD's (not DVDs/HDVD)



Nope I dont think so .... Unless the *Unofficial Software Vendors* pull up something.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 30, 2007)

Whatever Microsoft Do , I'll use pirated vista only 

WPA -Windows piracy advantage


----------



## praka123 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: *



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Nope I dont think so .... Unless the *Unofficial Software Vendors* pull up something.


But if u search www,there are such .iso's listed.


----------



## led_shankar (Jan 30, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> song for a OS , haha. MS India does not have the best marketing dept.



Wasn't "Start Me Up" (by the Rolling Stones) the official song for Windows 95?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 30, 2007)

yup even i hv seen info abt Vista cds on some sites...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: *



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> But if u search www,there are such .iso's listed.



They might be true they might be fake files even malware. The only way to find out is look for comments coz downloading and trying is not an option 

*BTW the song made me throw up, Yuck*


----------



## soham (Jan 30, 2007)

The Aaj Tak guy told that Vista wont install on PCs older than October 2006. 
Uninformed reporter!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

(admited to nearest hospital with ear plugs)


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 30, 2007)

woah!!! Sunidhi Chauhan ,gotta listen to this one.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 30, 2007)

kenshin1988 said:
			
		

> Stupidest song of the century...no of the millenium....no stupid song ever made...........torture....maf kardo...billy....sorry vista use karne ki itni badi saza mat do....


You are right...LOL


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 30, 2007)

soham said:
			
		

> The Aaj Tak guy told that Vista wont install on PCs older than October 2006.
> Uninformed reporter!


Yeah I also heard that,I was trying to convince my parents that the reporter is a <fit the word of your choice for stupid>
but can anyone clarify what this october thing is.It must be related to somethin which they mistook.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2007)

[B said:
			
		

> soham[/B]] _The Aaj Tak guy told that Vista wont install on PCs older than October 2006.
> Uninformed reporter!_



 :ROFL

then what the hell m i using it on, it's a 3.5 years old computer


----------



## the_moon (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh! Ths song is really a... a low IQ trick for sure~
And the song is kiddish... _"andhere mein bhi roshni karde"]/i] Didnt expect this from MS. 
They should have asked some rock band to compose th song instead, if atall it had to be released!_


----------



## soham (Jan 30, 2007)

It is probably the Vista Express Upgrade Offer which meant any XP based computer bought with the offer would be entitiled to either free or discounted upgrade to a similar version of Vista. However I dont think it was there way back in October and dealers in India never really offer any Vista upgrade, whether free or discounted.


----------



## GrimRazer (Jan 31, 2007)

Something in my mind tells me that this is Ballmers idea


----------



## nikhilrao (Jan 31, 2007)

^  LOL I think you are rite


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 31, 2007)

My rig is 5-6 years old... a PIII 256mb inbuilt graphics wallah *freeweb.supereva.com/esorciccio2002/smilies/yuk.gif. Old gold.

Would I b able to install it? *www.day.az/forum/style_emoticons/default/thinking.gif

Lemme see... I rode XP like a horse... with all my tweaks... on this rig. Maybe Vista'll @least crawl *img116.exs.cx/img116/6469/g5cgrin.gif


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

No way.You can try vista home basic though.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 31, 2007)

I had installed the Beta version of Vista on my Old P3 rig with 256MB RAM with inbuilt 8MB graphix...
Well to my surprise it did run but was too slow for comfort....i doubt if the final version will run or not if MS has imposed some restrictions on the minimum systems requirements...


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 31, 2007)

I think it'll run. But ok performance'll b only when I disable most services & use lighter sw...

But I don't think Photoshop or Ulead'll run well on my rig with Vista. I wasn't able to use Photoshop CS3 beta on my XP confg. It just hanged & died!!! May b installation corruption, mayb I've to rework my strategy, mayb my dahlin's grown too old.... or mayb I don't care for the CS3 right now.
And to think this happened on an old timer who still gives the newer P4's a run for their money. All my P4 friends ask me how the hell this is done... _trade-secrets & optimum config.... hardware-wise & software-wise_, that's what I say.

One of the reasons I use AVG & COMODO... low on resources. I turn off their updating & other services too... from the services itself. Only they & my trusty FreeRam XP Pro'll Windows-startup on my PC.
Of course, I don't compromise on the visuals though... *img116.exs.cx/img116/6469/g5cgrin.gif


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 2, 2007)

song is too bad


----------



## aryayush (Feb 2, 2007)

Full of lies - but good music and song overall. I liked it.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 2, 2007)

check this site......

```
[b]www.BadVista.org[/b]
```

OK you Windows haters out there, here’s your chance to help the open-source addicts at BadVista.org stick it to Microsoft and its new operating system. Launched in 

December 2006 as a campaign for the Free Software Foundation’s fight against Vista, BadVista.org aims to inform users on why it believes Vista is bad, while providing free 

software alternatives at the same time. Specifically, BadVista.org wants to “organize supporters into effective actions protesting Microsoft’s daylight theft of our freedoms; 

aggregate news stories cutting through MS Windows Vista marketing propaganda; and provide a user-friendly gateway to free software adoption.” How can you help? Obtain 

an FSF account, donate what you can, suggest Vista-related news stories (the site already is teeming with great articles), send in your own blog 
posts, and more.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 11, 2007)

But i dont think worth ...

May be they can reduce the cost of OS instead of spending huge money for thisss


----------



## subratabera (Feb 11, 2007)

They are spending much more than that...Tonight there is a program on Star Plus @10PM which is another BIG advertisement of Windows Vista...


----------



## soham (Feb 11, 2007)

What kind of Programme?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2007)

^^Retard program.They will just sing their lungs out to earn some (m)$.


----------



## subratabera (Feb 11, 2007)

Just like a Bollywood award show...


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 11, 2007)

A song? A programme? Hope they don't produce a movie next advertising Vista!!! Imagine seeing Bill Gates in the lead role..... *falls down from chair in shock*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 11, 2007)

I liked the *Windows Defender* shown in staring of the program.  
If Vista really contained such anti-spyware program, everyone would like to purchase it.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 11, 2007)

And what about all those *GAY* jokes of Akshay Kumar.(I only watched that part-half time in match)


----------

